# I'm Driving Around The World"Trans World Expedition: Driving around the world



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

> http://autos.aol.com/article/drivin...://autos.aol.com/article/driving-around-world
> 
> *"I'm Driving Around The World"Trans World Expedition: Driving around the world*
> 
> ...


..


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

I wish to do a Pakistan -> Iran -> Turkey trip, but just don't know what you need for it. Especially, what kind of permissions are required for driving a license plate frm another country.


----------



## Chemsarge (Nov 16, 2009)

Mr. Rapp,
Will updates to your trip appear on this blog?


----------



## Girona Airport (Aug 10, 2009)

siamu maharaj said:


> I wish to do a Pakistan -> Iran -> Turkey trip, but just don't know what you need for it. Especially, what kind of permissions are required for driving a license plate frm another country.


you need 
You need detailed planning, includes 
-knowledge of routes 
-money
-fueling
-spare parts
-visas
-inetrnational driving lisence
-bookings for stays/hotels

may be some one else can add to the list


----------

